# Jazz guitars with 24 frets?



## jco5055 (Dec 6, 2020)

Hi,

I've started to dabble in jazz a bit, and although I don't have any urge currently to go the full route and get an archtop etc, I have just for fun been exploring the hollow and semi-hollow bodies out there.

One thing I've noticed is that almost all "jazz boxes" have only 22 frets, and often a short (shorter than 25.5") scale. Is there a specific reason for that, other than the same reason all the classic Les Pauls/Strats don't have 24 frets? Do they make any 24 fret guitars besides the more "modern" guitar companies like PRS or Relish making hollow bodies?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 6, 2020)

I've never seen a 24 fret long scale archtop that wasn't bespoke, or at least super limited. It's just not a common/sought after configuration in that realm. 

Depending on the jazz you're getting into, plenty of players use more modern solid body designs, so it's not an instant requisite to need a specific instrument.


----------



## jco5055 (Dec 6, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I've never seen a 24 fret long scale archtop that wasn't bespoke, or at least super limited. It's just not a common/sought after configuration in that realm.
> 
> Depending on the jazz you're getting into, plenty of players use more modern solid body designs, so it's not an instant requisite to need a specific instrument.



Thanks! Yeah I know a lot of fusion guys etc don't use archtops, but I was really getting into George Benson and would love to try his Ibanez models, I've never actually played a hollow body (traditional) before.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 6, 2020)

jco5055 said:


> Thanks! Yeah I know a lot of fusion guys etc don't use archtops, but I was really getting into George Benson and would love to try his Ibanez models, I've never actually played a hollow body (traditional) before.



Grab an entry level Gretsch, Ibanez Artcore, or Godin 5th Avenue and see what the fuss is about. It's one of those things you just have to try and see what does or doesn't click.


----------



## JSanta (Dec 11, 2020)

I have spent several years studying/playing jazz (I'm still a hack, so do with that what you will).

You don't need a Benedetto to play jazz. Plenty of great players on Tele's and LPs. Julian Lage has some of the best tone I've ever heard on a guitar coming out of a 50s LP with P90s. A Strat with the tone knob turned down in the neck position sounds great for jazz. 

You mentioned listening to Benson - he is a monster player, and not having those two additional frets never slowed him down. That goes for quite literally every other giant in jazz guitar. Honestly, jazz is more about the approach than it is the guitar. I think hollowbody guitars have persisted due to the historical relationship jazz players have had with them for the past hundred years more than anything else.


----------



## jco5055 (Dec 12, 2020)

JSanta said:


> I have spent several years studying/playing jazz (I'm still a hack, so do with that what you will).
> 
> You don't need a Benedetto to play jazz. Plenty of great players on Tele's and LPs. Julian Lage has some of the best tone I've ever heard on a guitar coming out of a 50s LP with P90s. A Strat with the tone knob turned down in the neck position sounds great for jazz.
> 
> You mentioned listening to Benson - he is a monster player, and not having those two additional frets never slowed him down. That goes for quite literally every other giant in jazz guitar. Honestly, jazz is more about the approach than it is the guitar. I think hollowbody guitars have persisted due to the historical relationship jazz players have had with them for the past hundred years more than anything else.



For me it's more just a "I've never actually played a jazz box, I wonder how I'd like them" the same way it was when I'd never played a V or Explorer shape etc, I don't assume it naturally is "better" or anything. Though I have played the more "non jazz" hollow bodies out there like PRS and I did really like the sound!


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 13, 2020)

Eastman's Languedoc copy comes to mind. 24 frets, can do jazz, 25.5" scale length. Seeing as an actual Languedoc would set you back five figures ... if you somehow managed to get one. 

https://eastwoodcustoms.com/projects/eastwood-phish-tribute/


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 13, 2020)

Phlegethon said:


> Eastman's Languedoc copy comes to mind. 24 frets, can do jazz, 25.5" scale length. Seeing as an actual Languedoc would set you back five figures ... if you somehow managed to get one? Looks like a viable alternative at ~1300
> 
> https://eastwoodcustoms.com/projects/eastwood-phish-tribute/


----------



## JSanta (Dec 14, 2020)

jco5055 said:


> For me it's more just a "I've never actually played a jazz box, I wonder how I'd like them" the same way it was when I'd never played a V or Explorer shape etc, I don't assume it naturally is "better" or anything. Though I have played the more "non jazz" hollow bodies out there like PRS and I did really like the sound!



I am primarily a Gypsy Jazz player. I spend 80% of my time practicing that technique/repertoire on a Craig Bumgarner Busato copy. Because of that, I find that playing on HB guitars, something that is deeper than a standard electric guitar and with the air movement from the F Holes feels much more natural to me. I love to play my Les Paul, but I definitely play it/approach it differently than I do on something that pushes more air.


----------



## olejason (Dec 17, 2020)

JSanta said:


> I am primarily a Gypsy Jazz player. I spend 80% of my time practicing that technique/repertoire on a Craig Bumgarner Busato copy. Because of that, I find that playing on HB guitars, something that is deeper than a standard electric guitar and with the air movement from the F Holes feels much more natural to me. I love to play my Les Paul, but I definitely play it/approach it differently than I do on something that pushes more air.



How do you like the Bumgarner? I have a Geronimo Mateos oval hole that I love but thinking about getting something different next year. Maybe I'll get lucky and a Holo will pop up 

I'm casually in the market for a jazz box. I've always thought it would be cool to have one in the 670mm Selmer scale


----------



## JSanta (Dec 17, 2020)

The Bumgarner is a monster. I take lessons from a well-known Holo user, and he gave his complete recommendation to get the CB. The guitar was previously owned by my buddy in Ultrafaux, which is nice as well. 

Craig is not only a fantastic luthier, but a truly nice and gracious person as well. Eventually I'll have him build something for me, but #42 is so nice that I just don't even think about other instruments. I wish I had that same issue with electrics.

Glad to answer any questions you have, feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------



## Drew (Dec 23, 2020)

JSanta said:


> I have spent several years studying/playing jazz (I'm still a hack, so do with that what you will).
> 
> You don't need a Benedetto to play jazz.



ANY guitar can be a jazz guitar if you play enough wrong notes. 





*hides*

(Mike Stern also comes to mind here)


----------



## JSanta (Dec 23, 2020)

Drew said:


> ANY guitar can be a jazz guitar if you play enough wrong notes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Drew (Dec 23, 2020)

JSanta said:


>


----------



## Gtan7 (Mar 14, 2021)

if you google 24 fret archtop, semihollow etc there's very few unicorns

and ... kind of odd looking

https://www.contiguitars.com/


----------



## ElRay (Mar 15, 2021)

Soloways were available as 27", 25.5" or 24.75" 24-fret semi-hollow models. Not "traditional" arch tops, but definitely "Jazz" guitars. The other big plus was that you could get "finger style" 1-13/16" wide necks.


----------

